# Birthday present for 8 year old boy?



## LaaLaa

Any ideas?

I keep thinking Ben 10 but I don't know if that's a bit young?


----------



## 24/7

Lego?


----------



## xolily

meccano? lego? WWE wrestling stuff? computer game? dvds/cds? thats the kinda stuff i buy for my stepson! xx


----------



## mommyof3co

My oldest is turning 8 in a couple weeks, his party is actually tomorrow but I'd say Lego for sure. Action figures are always good too, Star Wars stuff, bakugan....ummm. I know Landon's #1 is lego sets


----------



## N1kki

vouchers for toy or gaming store :)


----------



## Nimble

Make a 'treasure box'.
Buy lots of little things that she will like or that are special to the two of you.
Also put in things like chocolate, framed photos, mix CDs, nail polish, stationary, etc. 
And sometimes things that might be a personal joke between the two of you.
Maybe if shes artistic you could put in a paintbrush, or if shes a bit girly put in a plastic princess tiara lol.
Just make it really special- little things that say alot about her!
( things she likes, things she hates, memories, things you did together etc)
just think creative and symbolic.

then put it all in a box and cover it with photos of you & her or of things she likes

(Usually this wont cost very much- you can buy most of the stuff at a cheap shop. So if you have money to spare you could put in a dvd- perhaps her favourite movie, or otherwise movie tickets, a free day at a spa, etc. just make it work with your budget!!)

good luck!! xx


----------



## Vixen_17

If this isn't your own child I'd also go for vouchers. What is one child's ideal is another's nightmare so let them choose their own present!


----------



## Kimmy25

vouchers, money or a footy..my 7yr old outgrew ben 10 2 years ago lol


----------



## morri

We always had to say what we would like and my parents would pick something from the list .


----------



## oaklvr

My cousin likes Lego sets and Bionicles.


----------

